# Overottanta



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Ormai in Italia molti dicono ''gli over 80'' (pronunciato _overottanta_) e ''gli under 21'' (pronunciato _anderventuno_). Di sicuro tutti conoscete queste espressioni.  Sono solo io, o qualcun altro tra voi trova fastidioso quest'ingresso di preposizioni inglesi nella nostra lingua - un uso ormai diffuso, affermatosi anche grazie al-/per colpa del-la TV? È come se l'italiano non avesse ''ultraottantenni'' o ''sotto i ventuno/minori di ventuno''.
 Anche voi dite normalmente  ''hanno vaccinato gli overottanta''? A me sembra un brutto ''anglitaliese''.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao B,
_anderventuno,_ di derivazione calcistica, mi sembra quasi italiano ormai. Lo sento dire da decenni e quasi esclusivamente riferito allo sport. Gli _anderdiciotto_ mi sembra siano ancora "minori/minorenni".
_Overottanta _sembra un modo nuovo per far passare come meno...vecchio (?) gli ultraottantenni. 
Con rispetto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io farei un distinguo fra i due termini. Esiste ''ultraottantenne'', è una sola parola ed è elegante a mio parere, quindi non vedo motivo di usare "over ottanta" a meno che, in un discorso più ampio, si voglia contrapporre direttamente OVER ad UNDER, mancando in italiano una radice da contrapporre ad ULTRA.
'' under 21'' invece è più comodo di ''minori di ventuno'', oltre ad essere il termine usato nel calcio e nello sport, quindi la diffusione mi sembra un po' più giustificabile.


----------



## giovannino

Anche a me quest’uso dà fastidio ma ormai si è imposto dappertutto: dalla TV ai giornali ai siti istituzionali.  Basta fare un giretto su Internet. Si distingue solo la Regione Puglia con “persone al di sopra degli 80 anni”.

PS Mi correggo: ci sono vari siti che usano “ultraottantenni”.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> mancando in italiano una radice da contrapporre ad ULTRA.


Gli INFRAventunenni. 
Non ho mai capito perché si dice ''infradito''. In Latino infra non vuol dire ''fra'', ma ''sotto'' (cf. comparativo inferior, superl. infimus..).


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Non ho mai capito perché si dice ''infradito''. In Latino infra non vuol dire ''fra'', ma ''sotto'' (cf. comparativo inferior, superl. infimus..).


Vedi qui:  https://www.latinamente.it/notizie/408-infra-e-infradito-breve-divagazione-etimologica.html


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Mary, molto interessante!
Adesso capisco meglio anche ''infrasettimanale''...


----------



## Armodio

Al latino _ultra_ (da _uls_ ) si oppone _citra _(da _cis_ ).
Planetariamente famosa la massima oraziana
_est modus in rebus, sunt certi denique fines quos *ultra citra*que nequit consistere rectum_
= c'è una misura nelle cose, ci sono determinati confini/limiti *al di là e al di qua* (prima e dopo, invertendo) dei quali non può più esistere il giusto.

Infr(a)ottantenni vs sovr(a)ottantenni (*infra* vs *supra* )
Citr(a)ottantenni/cisottantenni vs ultr(a)ottantenni (*citra* vs *ultra*)


----------



## bearded

Bravo Armodio, specialista del latino!  Temo comunque che né il mio infraventunenni né il tuo cis/citraventunenni (under21) abbiano alcuna possibilità di venire mai adottati!   

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte (eventualmente anche future, qualora ne arrivino).


----------



## Armodio

Stanne certo.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me (homo non italicus) in questo caso forse basterebbe dire "oltre ottanta" (eventualmente scrivere _otreottanta_), che mi sembra perfettamente italiano. Finalmente, _overottanta _significaca lo stesso, ma mi pare un po' esagerato (= "mi fa schifo" ).... Soprattutto se scritto insieme, come se _over_- fosse un prefisso generalmente utilizzabile in italiano ....

_Ultraottantenni _va benissimo, ma mi pare piuttosto un termine tecnico, quasi una "parola dotta" non del tutto colloquiale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me (homo non italicus ) in questo caso forse basterebbe dire "oltre ottanta" (eventualmente scrivere _otreottanta_), che mi pare perfettamente italiano.


Non so in base a cosa tu sostenga che *oltre-* è "perfettamente italiano".
*Ultra*centenario è presente nei dizionari.
*Oltre*centenario non si dice.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non so in base a cosa tu sostenga che *oltre-* è "perfettamente italiano".
> *Ultra*centenario è presente nei dizionari.
> *Oltre*centenario non si dice.


_Oltre _è una parola esistente in italiano e, secondo il Treccani, si usa anche come "primo elemento di parole composte", quindi _oltre- _. Insomma, volevo dire che invece di utilizzare una parola inglese "over" non esistente in italiano, secondo me sarebbe più "adeguato" (ed elegante) usare la parola _oltre_, _a priori _italiana.


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> secondo me sarebbe più "adeguato" (ed elegante) usare la parola _oltre_


Su questo mi pare che siamo tutti d'accordo, ma una lingua non cambia grazie a un _forum_.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

francisgranada said:


> _Oltre _è una parola esistente in italiano e, secondo il Treccani, si usa anche come "primo elemento di parole composte", quindi _oltre- _. Insomma, volevo dire che invece di utilizzare una parola inglese "over" non esistente in italiano, secondo me sarebbe più "adeguato" (ed elegante) usare la parola _oltre_, _a priori _italiana.


Il Treccani dice "anche", chiave determinante di tutta la definizione.
Per dire, "oltremare" lo uso e va bene, ma oltreottanta/enne, oltrecentenario o oltreventenne che dir si voglia, mi fa incespicare la lingua.


----------



## giginho

Ragazzi, non dimentichiamo che il nostro amico Francis, per quanto sia ormai bilingue, non è italiano e magari ha meno il polso della situazione rispetto a noi madrelingua che viviamo in Italia.....siamo un pelino più indulgenti, suvvia.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> non è italiano


Certo, l'alternanza ultra/oltre è una di quelle incongruenze della lingua italiana che per uno straniero possono essere difficili da padroneggiare.
L'ultradestra, l'ultracentenario, ultramontano/oltremontano, oltremare, l'Oltrepò... Un non-madrelingua potrebbe impazzire.  
Le parole con ''ultra'' suonano più 'colte' in quanto latineggianti - e dunque si suppone che siano state introdotte più tardi o addirittura in tempi recenti, mentre ''oltre'' ha seguito la normale evoluzione linguistica.


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Ragazzi, non dimentichiamo che il nostro amico Francis, per quanto sia ormai bilingue ....


Ciao giginho, grazie per le parole positive nei miei confronti .



giginho said:


> .... non è italiano ..... siamo un pelino più indulgenti, suvvia.


Possibilmente non siate _troppo _indulgenti  , meglio s'impara leggendo le reazioni spontanee di voi  madrelingua .... (Mi vengono in mente le parole di papa Wojtyla: "Se sbaglio, mi corrigerete"  )



bearded said:


> L'ultradestra, l'ultracentenario, ultramontano/oltremontano, oltremare, l'Oltrepò... Un non-madrelingua potrebbe impazzire.  .... Le parole con ''ultra'' suonano più 'colte' in quanto latineggianti .....


Certo  . Ma non è difficile capire che, in generale,  i termini latineggianti si preferiscono nei casi astratti, mentre quelli "autentici" italiani vengono usati piuttosto nel senso concreto.

Di conseguenza, capisco (almeno credo ...) perché p.e. _oltremare _va bene, ma _oltreottanta _no. Volevo solo esprimere la mia opinione/sensazione personale, cioè che* in teoria* si potrebbe anche allargare un po' il significato/uso della parola italiana _oltre  _invece di adottare "automaticamente" la preposizione/prefisso inglese _over_....



Fulvia.ser said:


> Per dire, "oltremare" lo uso e va bene, ma oltreottanta/enne, oltrecentenario o oltreventenne che dir si voglia, mi fa incespicare la lingua.


Ho capito, ma _overottanta_, _overventi_, _overcentenario, ecc. _ti suonano del tutto naturali in italiano? ...

***********************
Ho una domanda pratica: Si usa anche _overventi_, _overtrenta_, ecc. ....?

Suppongo che _overdieci _non si dica, visto che existe il termine _teenager. _ Ma non so se la parola  _teenager _si usi comunemente in italiano (da noi si usa).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> visto che existe il termine _teenager._


Esiste la parola *adolescente*.


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ho capito, ma _overottanta_, _overventi_, _overcentenario, ecc. _ti suonano del tutto naturali in italiano? ...



Over ottanta, visto quanto viene usato in TV dal 2020 in avanti (causa Covid) non mi suona del tutto innaturale, se devo essere sincero. Tutti gli altri esempi che hai fatto sì, soprattutto overcentenario, dal momento che è usato abbastanza spesso il termine ultra centenario


----------



## Fulvia.ser

"Ho capito, ma _overottanta_, _overventi_, _overcentenario, ecc. _ti suonano del tutto naturali in italiano? ..."

No, non mi suonano affatto naturali, non lo direi mai.

Comunque, giusto per precisare: piena ammirazione per francisgranada, visto il livello del suo italiano. Non era mancanza d'indulgenza da parte mia, anzi....


----------

